# Is all 'purple spray' the same?



## SpruceRI (30 September 2008)

Just bought some purple spray that's marketed for sheep, of for 'Flocksmen' should I say!!! 

 It doesn't actually say on the tin what animal it's for and neither does it really say where to use it.

I've bought it for seedy toe in a horse.  My farrier told me to get Foot Rot spray for sheep or Formaldehyde....

So is this stuff I've bought the same?  Don't think it has any ingredients on it either.

There was also some Gold Label purple spray in the shop (well it looked blue to me!)


----------



## arwenplusone (30 September 2008)

Think most purple spray is terramycin so should do the trick.

Formaldehyde is something different.


----------



## junior_7178 (30 September 2008)

Im pretty sure the purple spray ive got says it can be used for all animals including sheep,cows etc.....so i would have thought it would be ok.


----------



## Theresa_F (1 October 2008)

Purple spray contains the same stuff, the stuff you want is blue in colour and is different to purple spray - can't for the life of me remember the names.  The blue is for foot rot and normally in the sheep/cattle section.

I have used both on feet, but only purple on cuts.  The blue spray is better for feet - it is excellent for thrush, both prevention and cure.


----------



## K27 (1 October 2008)

I think the one that you've bought will be fine. to be honest I think the Blue foot sprays meant for sheep etc work better than the purple sprays- Engemycin is a blue foot spray and works really well but I'm sure its  by prescription from vets.


----------



## amiacat (2 October 2008)

The blue stuff you need is terramycin - I used to use this on my loan horse for her seedy toe, but it's marketed for sheep foot rot. Not sure whether it came from a shop though or had to come through the vet.


----------



## itsme123 (2 October 2008)

Ditto, I use blue spray for feet and it's fab. I ran out of purple spray and asked the shepherd on the farm if he had any I could quickly borrow, and he lent me some blue spray and the thrush had gone within a day or so. So I went and got my own


----------



## SpruceRI (3 October 2008)

Yes, I thought the foot rot spray was blue, but my feed merchants didn't have any, only the purple sheepyspray stuff.

I managed to get some spray on my hand and for a while it looked like I had a disease!


----------

